# Young small yorkie on Craigslist



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I saw this ad this morning on the Duluth/Superior (MN) Craigslist site. yorkie

Do any of you who have yorkies know if there is a Yorkie rescue group? I just cannot see this little girl going to someone who may want to breed her (assuming)

Bev
Snowball & Charlie

EDIT: can't figure out how to post a link. http://duluth.craigslist.org/pet/787356514.html can you just copy & paste this into your browser?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.retrodoggyrescue.com/


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you Susan!


Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I also know of a few and one that is on a forum I belong too. I will send them this information.*


----------

